# Paraguayan rainbow boas



## Evotrip_ (7 mo ago)

Hey ! I wondered if anyone works with Paraguayan rainbows? Picked up a lovely yearling female and about to pick up a baby from this year , just wondered if anyone currently works with them ?
Thanks


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Hi,
Not kept them myself. Sounds like they have taken your fancy 👏👏👏
Pretty rare in the hobby, more niche interest?
I believe they are quite a bit smaller than BRBs, retain good pattern definition, but less colour?
I do wonder if some keepers had dabbled in hybridising with cenchria 🤬

Would be interested in hearing more about them.

Kind regards,

Andy


----------



## Evotrip_ (7 mo ago)

Hey ! Yeah I’m definitely taken with them . The female I have is beautiful.







They retain the patterning and down go brown like crb. I can Only find older posts about them from 2011 and before


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

We had them in a couple of times at my old work back around 2016 to 2018, used to mainly come over from Europe but obviously with Brexit and them being CITES this is harder now. The only person in UK I knew of with them was AS-Exotics, but I am unsure if he is still keeping/breeding anything.


----------



## The1972 (Sep 10, 2021)

I hope mine produce next season


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

The1972 said:


> I hope mine produce next season


Nice one! Do you have any other Epicrates species?


----------



## The1972 (Sep 10, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> Nice one! Do you have any other Epicrates species?


Hi yes I do I also breed Argentine rainbows


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Very nice! That's good to know


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I thought a reference was being made to the show casing (subflavus), though now I look silly mixing the genus allocated.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The1972 said:


> Hi yes I do I also breed Argentine rainbows
> View attachment 365689
> View attachment 365690
> View attachment 365691


Such a nice species. I had an unrelated pair that I managed to find many years ago. Unfortunately one of them dropped dead for no apparent reason (I suspect it was an issue with a batch of mice as I lost a few snakes after one feeding from a new order of frozen mice). I couldn't find anyone with them so ended up selling the other one. 
If anyone likes the look of rainbows, but can't give the space to a Colombian or Brazilian, the an Argentine is definitely for you.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Swindinian said:


> I thought a reference was being made to the show casing (subflavus), though now I look silly mixing the genus allocated.


What do you mean?


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

LiasisUK said:


> What do you mean?











Jamaican Boas







www.reptileforums.co.uk


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Oh right, I had not seen the showcase thing. Didn't even know that was a thing. 10 is a decent number of subflavus! We've got 7 at the moment, 2 from last years breeding and then 5 adults, as I picked up some unrelated ones for breeding. 

Been on a bit of a boa hype recently. Have to say, after the recent BRB additions I am tempted by some more Epicrates, possibly of the more unusual species.


----------

